# Lebanon announces aim to build up military, after 8/3/10 clash with Israel



## CougarKing (7 Aug 2010)

More about last week's clash at this other thread.

Other older threads of note:

"Russia to deliver 10 MiG29s" to Lebanon Dec. 2008 thread

"US to deliver tanks to Lebanon" Dec. 2008 thread



> Reuters link
> 
> *
> Lebanon bent on building up army after Israel clash  *
> ...


----------

